# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یه لحظه میاین

## bits

سلام. من توی یه مسابقه ی اینستاگرامی پول برنده شدم. الان ازم اطلاعات شماره کارتمو خواسته. دقیقا چه چیزایی رو باید واسه ی طرف بفرستم. همون شماره ی وسط کارت کافیه یا مثلا cvv2 و اسم و فامیل و ... هم نیازه؟

----------


## omid2s

خخخخخ

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام. من توی یه مسابقه ی اینستاگرامی پول برنده شدم. الان ازم اطلاعات شماره کارتمو خواسته. دقیقا چه چیزایی رو باید واسه ی طرف بفرستم. همون شماره ی وسط کارت کافیه یا مثلا cvv2 و اسم و فامیل و ... هم نیازه؟


بیشترشون کلاه بردارن ولی برای مبلغ زیر 10 میلیون فقط شماره کارت لازمه برای انتقال پول و برای مبلغ بالای 10 میلیون هم فقط شماره شبا
اسم و فامیل هم لازمه برای اینکه ببینن که مبلغ به هدف درستی ارسال میشه
اما cvv2 یا شماره تلفن یا کد ملی و ... لازم نیست به هیچ وجه

----------


## bits

> بیشترشون کلاه بردارن ولی برای مبلغ زیر 10 میلیون فقط شماره کارت لازمه برای انتقال پول و برای مبلغ بالای 10 میلیون هم فقط شماره شبا
> اسم و فامیل هم لازمه برای اینکه ببینن که مبلغ به هدف درستی ارسال میشه
> اما cvv2 یا شماره تلفن یا کد ملی و ... لازم نیست به هیچ وجه


خیلی ممنونم. لطف کردید

----------


## omid2s

هنو دارم به این تاپیک میخندم خخخخخ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------

